# nvidia-drivers

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Habe gerade zufällig mal die Treiberversionen von portage und nvidia verglichen. portage

```
Available versions:

100.14.23, 100.14.19, 100.14.11, 100.14.09, 96.43.01, 71.86.01
```

nvidia

```

Latest Version: 169.07

Latest Legacy GPU Version (1.0-71xx series): 71.86.01

Latest Legacy GPU Version (1.0-96xx series): 96.43.01
```

 Passt doch irgendwie nicht. M.E. waren die Versionen früher mal identisch.

Welche Nummer in portage ist denn Latest Version: 169.07 ?

```
Nach einer Testversion 169.04 hat Nvidia nun Version 169.07 des proprietären Grafiktreibers offiziell herausgegeben
```

Die würde ich gern installieren. Ist das die hardmaskierte 100.14.23? Oder entspricht diese der Testversion 169.04?

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Habe gerade zufällig mal die Treiberversionen von portage und nvidia verglichen. portage
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nein die 100.14.23 ist nicht die 169.04. Mit version 169.04 hat nvidia die versionsnummer mit der des Windows Treibers angeglichen.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 169.07 for Linux :: Release Highlights:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Yeah, wenn das den geilen "Schmelz-Effekt" in kde4 und den "Schwarzer-Bildschirm-Bug" behebt, dann muss ich die neue Version unbedingt haben.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Disaronno

Moin zusammen.

Der neue Treiber hat leider noch einen Bug. Der Lüfter dreht immer  auf 100%. 

Workaround wird im ersten Link mit nvclock beschrieben.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-634220.html

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104713

Ahja Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch.

----------

## ChrisJumper

:)

Lüfter-Problem? Ah gut das ich keinen hab.

Also kann ich den dann ohne Nebenwirkungen testen :))

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 169.07 for Linux :: Release Highlights:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

```
[U] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  (~)1.0.9625[1] (~)1.0.9626-r99[3] (~)1.0.9629-r90[3] (~)1.0.9631-r90[3] (~)1.0.9631-r91[3] (~)1.0.9631-r92[3] (~)1.0.9639-r90[3] (~)1.0.9742-r90[3] (~)1.0.9746-r90[3] (~)1.0.9755-r10[3] 71.86.01 (~)71.86.01-r10[3] 96.43.01 (~)96.43.01-r10[3] 100.14.09 (~)100.14.09-r10[3] (~)100.14.11 (~)100.14.11-r10[3] (~)100.14.11-r11[3] 100.14.19 (~)100.14.19-r11[3] [M](~)100.14.23 [M](~)100.14.23-r10[3]

     Installed versions:  100.14.19(22:22:55 16.12.2007)(acpi gtk kernel_linux -multilib)
```

Wo ist der denn?

Tobi

Frohe Weihnachten  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

schau mal hier https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199671  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Funktioniert bei mir. Lüfterproblem konnte ich nicht feststellen.

----------

